# Diabetes Clinc or doctor anyone can recommend?



## jenniferalfa178 (25 d ago)

Looking for a doctor that can help me to maintain this condition. Someone with a positive track record. Have been prediabetic for years but my blood sugar ranges are getting up there and do't want to take this lightly.

Thank you

J


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Anywhere in Mexico, or…?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

jenniferalfa178 said:


> Looking for a doctor that can help me to maintain this condition. Someone with a positive track record. Have been prediabetic for years but my blood sugar ranges are getting up there and do't want to take this lightly.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> J


I’m also prediabetic. A couple of years ago I had a spike in my blood sugar (450) because of a tooth abscess I developed. I went to an endocrinologist down there and was very disappointed with the care I received. I came back asap to the US and got it under control. I’ve since gone on an exercise/intermittent fasting/semiketo regimen that works for me. I urge you to be more pro-active. There’s a lot of info out there.








Intermittent Fasting Completely Reverses Type 2 Diabetes in Study


People with diabetes who fast intermittently may no longer need medication, according to a new study. According to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), more than 37 million Americans have diabetes, with around 90-95% having type 2 diabetes. There are effective medications, s



scitechdaily.com


----------

